# Need recommendation for a 9mm CCW



## markrb (Mar 13, 2011)

I am relatively new to pistols and I would like to get a 9mm.
I am looking at compact (roughly 4" barrel) and not sub-compact because the way they fit in my hand.
I have looked at Glock, Ruger, Springfield Armory and Beretta at the local gun shop.
I have been reading about Bersa, CZ, Sig, Walther, Kel-Tec, Khar and others, but have not actually held any of them.
For me price is an obstacle as I cannot spend a lot. The Glock 19 Gen 3 at $525 is really pushing my budget.
Every time I find a gun I think will fit my needs there always seems to be an issue. Either too expensive, can't find it, once I get into the forums people complain about them or when I talk to someone about it they say it won't hold up and is not reliable.
Are there compact 9mm's that have safety's, are reliable and are $500 or under that you can recommend? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I carry and XD40SC. I know what you mean about the short grip. For me the fix was a Pearce Mag Extension. It helps a lot more than you would think. Option 2 is to simply use the longer standard size magazine. It doesn't help concealment, but it does make it better to shoot. My 40SC is actually a pretty decent shooter, certainly much better than I expected. Of course the next size up compact would likely do just fine for you.
Pearce Magazine Extension Springfield Armory XD 9mm, 357 Sig, 40 S&W Polymer Black - MidwayUSA

As for CZ, Definitely worth a look. CZ75 compact and P07 can be had for less than $500 with a bit of looking. I have a full size 75 and it's a great all around pistol.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

CZ P-07 Duty... 9mm is 16 rds.

CZ-USA -> CZ P07 DUTY


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Best CCW*

I have a Smith & Wesson M&P 9c. Simular to the Glock 19, only better. The most reliable and accurate 9mm I have shot to date... :smt023


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

another vote for the 9c.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

*bersa*

I own or have owned Glocks, Sigs and H&K, they are expensive but one of my favorites has to be A Bersa. If you are on a tight budget give them or S&W M&P a hard look


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

If you will check some of the auctions sites and online dealers like top gun supply and summit gun broker they usually have some pretty good P.D. trade ins. I have a S&W 5903TSW and a Sig P6 that I bought that way and both are excellent pistols and I have less than 375 in each of them. Good luckon your hunt.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Stoeger Cougar Compact should be out in the next month or so.

Stoeger Cougar Double-Action, Auto-Loading Pistol


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Just picked up a Beretta PX4 Compact - $499. Great firearm. It is replacing my FNX-9 which replaced my CZ85B, as my EDC handgun.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

have you ever worked out on a shooting timer? What you will discover, if you ever do time things, is that having your hand on your pocket pistol, in a front pants pocket holster, of course, is that just having that setup makes you faster than the fastest draw alive, if he is using a ccw belt rig. So think about that, and look long and hard at a $250, (used) KelTec single stack pocket 9mm. Or the Ruger or Sig versions of same.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

There's a love/hate crowd for all brands so just get what feels comfortable to you and practice,practice,practice until it's like tying your shoes. I would suggest looking for a gun shop that has a range and will let you try a few out. Just remember if you don't like it you may not carry it.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

ozzy said:


> There's a love/hate crowd for all brands so just get what feels comfortable to you and practice,practice,practice until it's like tying your shoes. I would suggest looking for a gun shop that has a range and will let you try a few out. Just remember if you don't like it you may not carry it.


Great Advice!


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

it is no joke, being swift and accurate with a handgun takes a lot of shooting. Start with many thousands of rds of .22lr, in a gun very simi
lar to the centerfire gun that you like. Even airsoft shooting can be a big help at learning to hit moving men, while you are moving, while using cover, using a flashlight, etc, etc, without having to go to the range or spend a lot of money. Speed is nearly everything when its for real. anyone can hit man targets at 5 yds, the issue is hitting them faster than nearly anyone else can do so. That is the definition of skill that is realistic, not silly tight groups at ridiculous ranges, taking all day to do so. Nobody in a fight is going to permit that. In reality, most shots in combat miss, and most hits are poor hits, even at 5 yds and less, regardless of who is doing the shooting. moving men, firing back, poor light, and having ears blown out from the blasts mean that accuracy is very, very poor, regardless of gun, load, or shooter.


----------

